# Santa Cruz HellRide Contest: Winner!



## gregg (Sep 30, 2000)

Rob, Scott, and the rest of the Santa Cruz gang have chosen a Hell-Ride Contest Winner out of all the eligible contestants, and the winner is:

*Matt Klymson from Vancouver, BC!! Congratulations Matt!!!!*

Matt will be going against Mark Weir on June 26th. MTBR will be there to take pictures of the event, to see if Matt has the stuff! If Klymson can hang with Weir, he will be the lucky recipient of a Brand New, Top-Of-The-Line Santa Cruz VP-FREE!!!

Here is some info about the Grand Prize Winner: Matt Klymson.

> Lives in?: Vancouver, B.C., Canada, home of the Shore
> 
> Born?: Toronto, Ontario, Canada, home of the flat
> 
> Age?: 33
> 
> Occupation?: I sit at a desk all day and explain to customers why our
> company's stuff rocks
> 
> Who's around the house?: Wife who lets me ride a lot, 2 kids age three and
> six who want to start hitting the trails with me very soon, 1 dog, 2 cats, 2
> rabbits
> 
> Mountain biking since?: 1998, can't stop myself now!
> 
> Favorite riding spot?: Can't think of any I don't like
> 
> Favorite food?: Just keep stacking the desserts on my plate
> 
> # of rides completed with 10,000' climbing on a 40lb bike?: There's a first
> time for everything
> 
> Highest hairline showdown vs. Mark Weir?: No clue, unlike Mark I still have
> hair so it's difficult to call this one


----------



## mtnbike24_7 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Those canucks get everything!*



gregg said:


> Rob, Scott, and the rest of the Santa Cruz gang have chosen a Hell-Ride Contest Winner out of all the eligible contestants, and the winner is:
> 
> *Matt Klymson from Vancouver, BC!! Congratulations Matt!!!!*
> 
> ...


COngrats. I feel sorry for that guy. They should make this into a video.


----------



## MTBsSd (Jan 12, 2004)

I actually pity the poor dude...


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Jan 12, 2004)

*Poor Bastid*

Bet he won't be smiling June 27 

Congratulations (I think)


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

This is going to be interesting, I know Matt and ride with him sometimes, mostly in the racing off season.

Congrads!

Maybe Matt will be generous enough to let me try his new bike when he gets it!


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Darkwing Duck said:


> Bet he won't be smiling June 27
> 
> Congratulations (I think)


Knowing Matt, I am pretty sure he will be smiling all the way to the end.

When he told me he won I did not really believe him (still do not entirely!) He is the type of guy that also announced that he was getting out of riding entirely, selling everything. Only catch was the e-mail had been sent at 12:01am April 1 2004. Nice try Matt!

Will have to keep a lookout in the news section of the SC website though for his mug to turn up!

TJ


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

*Wait a minute, do I smell a rat here....*

I get the feeling I might have been had by another one of Matts clever schemes. Why would the Hell ride announcement be made in the DH/FR forum, instead of on the Santa Cruz sponsored Passion forum?

Damn you Matt, causing confusion everywhere!

TJ


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

*He hasn't got a chance.*


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

You know they didn't pick me cuz Weir was scared I'd kick his ass.

meh.

Keep your silly VpFree anyway...


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

To get to the $4800 price range, it looks like the bike has the SPX Disc- FR & a Dorado on it.

I wonder if Matt gets to choose size and colour?

https://www.santacruzbicycles.com/bicycles/vpfree.php?pricing=1


----------



## Acadian (Jan 1, 2004)

MTBsSd said:


> I actually pity the poor dude...


werd...I know Mark W. and I don't ride with him for the eact reason of this contest. 

Good luck Matt...giver eh!


----------



## LT1 (Jan 12, 2004)

*Yeah, really...I wonder if...*



CraigH said:


> To get to the $4800 price range, it looks like the bike has the SPX Disc- FR & a Dorado on it.
> 
> I wonder if Matt gets to choose size and colour?
> 
> https://www.santacruzbicycles.com/bicycles/vpfree.php?pricing=1


...Santa Cruz is going to make him wait for the delivery, too...


----------



## smelly (Jan 15, 2004)

pdirt said:


> You know they didn't pick me cuz Weir was scared I'd kick his ass.
> QUOTE]
> 
> yeah, i didn't even bother entering. that'd just make Mark feel bad. he's such a sissy...


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

LT1 said:


> ...Santa Cruz is going to make him wait for the delivery, too...


lmao! classic reply bud, thanks for the laugh. Im sure it will only be "two weeks" though so the ait should be tolerable


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

smelly said:


> pdirt said:
> 
> 
> > You know they didn't pick me cuz Weir was scared I'd kick his ass.
> ...


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

*Well, it's a tough job but you know that they say...*

Somebody has to do it! This gig is non-transferable, so I'm going to have to do my own dirty work on this one.

Thanks to Santa Cruz and MTBR for a wicked opportunity to go on a once in a lifetime ride!

Check out this link someone sent me;

http://leelikesbikes.com/Stories/041004b/

This ride is starting to sound pretty spooky. Since they're not giving me a granny ring according to the link above, perhaps they'll have some mercy and at least set me up with a 34t in the back.

MK


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

i'm glad i didn't win. i would never be able to finish a climb like that (or even half of that....)


----------



## Shibby (Jan 13, 2004)

That's crazy man! Standing throughout 10,000 ft worth of climbing? Sounds like it should be an interesting experience, to say the least! Good luck man, you're a braver man than me.

Shibby


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

No food & water either, eh? Sounds like a hurt-fest coming up.

Good luck man!


----------



## Acadian (Jan 1, 2004)

good luck tomorrow Matt..

I'll be thinking of you while I'm ripping some DH runs at N*


----------



## SuperBad (Jan 5, 2004)

Hope it goes well for you today! You are a far braver man than I am.


----------



## dhracer1067 (Jan 13, 2004)

do you actually have to RIDE ALL OF IT. or can you walk some of it.


----------



## madmax (Mar 31, 2004)

thats crazy.10,000 ft of climbing would kill me,or i'd kill myself halfway up(ya,halfway,right)
the vpfree sounds like the perfect 40+lb bike to do it on though.good luck.


----------



## ilikebeer (May 24, 2004)

I'd have to be on so much pcp before I would even consider that ride


----------



## Bob the Wheelbuilder (Sep 21, 2003)

*Results ???*

Is there a report somewhere? How'd our man Matt K. do? I ended up doing a road triple century on Saturday (only took me 22 and a half hours). Guess I should be glad I didn't do the hell ride.


----------



## Bob the Wheelbuilder (Sep 21, 2003)

*He made it!*

Here's the link.

http://www.santacruzmtb.com/news/index.php?NewsID=0040

The bikes look like they must pedal great.


----------

